# How do you sex gold rams?



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

As the title: How do you sex gold rams?


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

If I remember right, the same way you sex blue rams. The females have pinkish bellies.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

*ladybugzcrunch*
I know there is some differences but this is a great link that shows great pics that helped me a lot to sex my rams. I wanted to share because the pictures of the vents are especially helpful.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=142702

I hope this helps. Good luck and if all else fails you can try to get some good pics (which I find with mine is easier said than done) and everyone here can help.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I have seen that link before, I thought it was for Bolivians though. I was looking at a big group of these gold rams and they all looked the same so I got blue rams instead because I could see the difference. I will have to go back and examine the bellies again!  TY


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes the link above is for Bolivians but I thought that the pics of the vents would help. If you can see them (the vents) and use the pics as comparison it would still hold true for any ram or SA for that matter.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The pink belly flush is there on gold rams, but it is not the easiest thing to see ... especially under the poor lighting conditions in most LFS.


----------

